

How I got removed from the 3rd place on Product Hunt - eumm
https://medium.com/@happyaladdin/how-i-got-removed-from-the-3rd-place-on-product-hunt-6ea60f17ae8

======
AladdinPS
Fresh experience (from yesterday). Will be happy to answer any questions.

